# Suche PC games, Computer Bild Spiele etc. Cd\'s



## Shanyara (28. Juli 2010)

Wie schon oben gelesen, suche ich heft cd's mit spielen etc. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand hier, der seine nicht mehr braucht und einer jungen familien für kleines Geld abgeben würde?

Würden uns auf jeden fall freuen


----------



## eXitus64 (29. Juli 2010)

hätte ca 80cd´s / dvd´s aus diversen heften (überwiegend pcaction und pcgames) ab 2003- 2007

ka ob dir die beiliegenden spiele nicht zu alt sind^^


----------



## TinoZeros (29. Juli 2010)

hab auch noch nen haufen Computerbild Spiele,Gamestar DVD"s mit Vollversionen abzugeben


----------



## ea06 (29. Juli 2010)

Hast eine pn


----------

